# Bank Muskies



## ohiomuskyman (Jan 28, 2013)

I was wondering if there is any bank fishing in ohio for musky. I know that spillways bellow dams would be an option. But for a boat less teenager and his friends what other options are there?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

what part of the state?...Alum creek along the rocks above the dam should be good and accessible


----------



## ohiomuskyman (Jan 28, 2013)

Central ohio. We live in the Newark area but can drive. Clear fork and salt fork are within range.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

so many years ago I saw a guy and actually helped him land a 25lb muskie there at the Cheshire road bridge from the bank, he had a small trout net and we were trolling that bank when he caught it with a minnow on the bottom.....then threw out again and hooked another good size one but lost it....bank fishing there has it's limits but still plenty to do it, and you never know unless you go


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Anywhere that has muskies..


----------



## ohiomuskyman (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the responces. One last question is about lure choice. What time of year and water temp is good for musky top water? I would like to fish a buzz bait or wake bait lure but am not sure the conditions are condusive to it. Thanks for the info!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

right now through spring (end of may or so) they will be in the shallows, a lot of the bass guys catch them ....as the bait goes shallow so do they...the skinner water warms the quickest


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

Saltfork has access but only in a few areas unless you like hiking up steep hills, if you can rent a small fishing boat at the marina would be best for saltfork. You could walk the dam area by morning glory launch and cast a large area from shore and may do well in the spring, but please have a good plain on how to handle these fish for a good quick release, proper tools, good hook cutters, Long needle nose pliers ect.


----------



## ohiomuskyman (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes thank you, although we cant rent a boat, walking the hills/bank might be a viable option. Thank you all for the input. We plan to get out this week end and see what we can catch.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Clear Fork is fished out from the idiots killing them due to bad handling or keeping one every day/2+ a trip. I've seen two fish this year (caught one), but they're so timid and beat up it isn't worth risking their health.


----------



## ohiomuskyman (Jan 28, 2013)

Ok. We are now pretty sure on Alum Creek. I read that between the bridge and dam are the best. Are there any shore access spots that would be particularly hot now? the small back channels?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

dam rip rap or cheshire rd rip rap....and go from there


----------



## ohiomuskyman (Jan 28, 2013)

Ok. Thats great. Should be good and accessible.


----------



## ohiomuskyman (Jan 28, 2013)

Well... I have one last question. I have read every thing from large, small, slow, fast as far a lure choice and i am thoroughly confused. If you don't mind, tell me what lure would be you all go to bait to start off with. I am very proficient with topwater lures of all kinds for bass.... But im not going for bass so i don't know if makes since to fish topwater or say a jerkbait. Any way thanks for all the help you have already given me!


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Put a 6" steel leader and a 1 or 1 1/2 oz. Rattle Trap on your line. Do not use a swivel between line and leader. Crank it through the water to make as much vibration as possible. Vary your speed if you are not getting strikes. 

The most important thing though is for you to come up with a plan to managing catching and releasing the musky. If you get lucky and hook one, please don't drag it up on the bank. I recommend wearing knee high rubber boots and wading out into the water to unhook and release it. Have gloves, long nosed pliers and a good hook cutter on you. 

Good Luck!


----------

